

Ask HN: Business name availability and issues. - stasy

Is there a website or something where you type in your desired business name, and it displays all the names of all the companies with the name within all 50 states?<p>Also, is it ok if my business name is Example, LLC while someone elses is Go Example, LLC? With just the Go at the beginning?<p>And, I have a company name which is used by someone else in a different state, but theirs is Example while mine is Example, LLC. They sell designs online, I make apps for the app store. Any problems there?
======
edoceo
Oh and to the other points:

Business names are not very exclusive. Defending these names (in USA) requires
at least a Trademark. Although a Service Mark may have some sway.

If there is some conflict but the room for confusion is small (and your brand
is not dominant) there can be co-existence. Like 'Mikes Hot House' is a sauna
company in Minnesota but 'Mikes Hot House' also has the best gumbo in
Louisiana.

However, if the brand is dominant it changes (mostly due to legal budget).
That is how Microsoft gets up in everyone's face about Microsoft or Windows -
or even similar names like Lindows.

------
edoceo
I have a tool that pings the USPTO, ~300 social networks and 600+ TLDs to
check for the availability of a name.

I'm not ready to share with the world but if you contact me I'll give some
access (contact via: [http://edoceo.com/contact](http://edoceo.com/contact))

